# Boobs ?



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Do I need a boob job ? Would that help me progress as an individual ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So far the results are pretty definitive, but I'm scared of doctors & needle's & scalpels :afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My sarcasm senses are tingling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you already have boobs, you don't need a boob job (I do not understand why someone who already has real boobs would want to make their boobs look fake. How is that an improvement?). If you don't have boobs but you want boobs, you would need fake boobs to create the appearance of having boobs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have boobs but they're on the androgynous side, hormones screwed me on this one 😞


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

So that is where the party balloons went. :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe you need gynecomastia surgery.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

blue2 said:


> Do I need a boob job ? Would that help me progress as an individual ?


With a moderate degree of confidence, I'd say it would help you keep abreast of your progress.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought the High Authority NSA Software Engineers [email protected] out the closet by now? Knowing them pros designed transexuals mentality to call the university doctors to silicone chest into bulbs.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have boobs. Male boobs. Not, moobs. Male, toned, muscled boob.chest pec things. I like how they look after a workout. Maybe need to post another pic in the muscle thread. Oh wait, there's also a pic in the avatar on my profile page. Forgot about that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So I guess this is a joke thread, can't think of a witty response especially since I'm tired, but forum is dead enough for me to post this I guess.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

We're going to be needing photos mate.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

a said:


> With a moderate degree of confidence, I'd say it would help you keep abreast of your progress.


This thread is a bit titillating.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This thread is closed !!

Note to self: Don't contact surgeons whilst inebriated in regards to breast size.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE boobs!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fake tits are nasty


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

^ damn right they are


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Please keep us abreast of the situation, and as always, thanks for the mammaries!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Moobs >>> Boobs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> Moobs >>> Boobs


:yay


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

( ⁰ Ĺ̯ ⁰ )


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you already have boobs, you don't need a boob job (I do not understand why someone who already has real boobs would want to make their boobs look fake. How is that an improvement?). If you don't have boobs but you want boobs, you would need fake boobs to create the appearance of having boobs.


My sentiments exactly Dave


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's play a game of where you have to say a slang word for boobs. 

I'll start. 

Melons.

Your turn.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bazunga's !! @[email protected]


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Stop taking my party balloons. :b :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fun bags.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

"Nice set of hooters you got there."

"I beg your pardon?"


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Well if you're transitioning and it makes you happy do what you need to do!

...Coincidentally here's a video about inverting a penis!

*edit* it's censored on the forum but the url is www.bit(delete the stuff within the brackets as well as the brackets)chute.com/video/KtbIdjx8741G/

https://www.*****ute.com/video/KtbIdjx8741G/


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I have boobs. Male boobs. Not, moobs. Male, toned, muscled boob.chest pec things. I like how they look after a workout. Maybe need to post another pic in the muscle thread. Oh wait, there's also a pic in the avatar on my profile page. Forgot about that.


Big talk for someone that lacks definition! One of the younger guys I work with is ripped through hard work! Coincedentally I have never seen someone eat so much chicken and rice,,he also accidententally clocked me in the head with a big *** wrench (I accidentally hit one of my mentors on the hand with a hammer) once so...

I've been practicing intermittent fasting as it's been to wet to bike(though by doing so I've been losing weight :3 )

Dude, if you think you're ripped you're high on yourself!

Prove me wrong but you come across as a lime ridden see you next tuesday that's so high you can't read between the lines!

Just sayin!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

MCHB said:


> Dude, if you think you're ripped you're high on yourself!
> 
> Prove me wrong but you come across as a lime ridden see you next tuesday that's so high you can't read between the lines!
> 
> Just sayin!


Lol. Well I have gotten some improvement over where I was some time ago through excercising, but I also don't wanna be hulk Hogan. Lol. Good for him, but maybe he has different goals. Anyway, I'm.still going to keep excersising.

And some of my post was actually a bit of "read between the lines" ironic humour. I never said I was "ripped" . THe whole tone of the thread is meant to be a joke!

And anyway, why don't YOU have the guts (pun, lol) to post a pic of yourself? I don't see anywhere. I mean, I'm just happy I'm now comfortable enough to post a half-naked pic in the muscle thread.  Plus, I fear a little psychological projection in the tone of your post?

Oh, I'll just add, but I think you might be the only person that's ever attempted to say anything negative or condescending about any of my naked pics.  99% of the time, I get good "reviews" Lol

Just sayin!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. Well I have gotten some improvement over where I was some time ago through exercising, but I also don't wanna be hulk Hogan. Lol. Good for him, but maybe he has different goals.


I think he might have been on the sauce wouldn't pass much remarks : / ......here's a video for some inspiration.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

At a time of metoo, every man should get their own boobs. Then men could always touch their own boobs. No troubles!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

smoothlinghs said:


> At a time of metoo, every man should get their own boobs. Then men could always touch their own boobs. No troubles!


The men who "suffer" gynaecomastia are living the dream, then!!! Lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

smoothlinghs said:


> At a time of metoo, every man should get their own boobs. Then men could always touch their own boobs. No troubles!


Or just get neutered & concentrate on an interesting hobby instead, sexuality is overated.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

KILOBRAVO said:


> The men who "suffer" gynaecomastia are living the dream, then!!! Lol.


Yes, also they could choose the shape and size which pleases them so they would not have a need to cry because boobs of their gf:s are always the wrong size.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

blue2 said:


> Or just get neutered & concentrate on an interesting hobby instead, sexuality is overated.


Yup!


----------



## sushivad (Nov 24, 2019)

If your boobs look like mine. Then no you don't. Because they are Perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushivad (Nov 24, 2019)

sushivad said:


> If your boobs look like mine. Then no you don't. Because they are Perfect


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. Well I have gotten some improvement over where I was some time ago through excercising, but I also don't wanna be hulk Hogan. Lol. Good for him, but maybe he has different goals. Anyway, I'm.still going to keep excersising.
> 
> And some of my post was actually a bit of "read between the lines" ironic humour. I never said I was "ripped" . THe whole tone of the thread is meant to be a joke!
> 
> ...


Because I don't feel a need to do so!:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. Well I have gotten some improvement over where I was some time ago through excercising, but I also don't wanna be hulk Hogan. Lol. Good for him, but maybe he has different goals. Anyway, I'm.still going to keep excersising.
> 
> And some of my post was actually a bit of "read between the lines" ironic humour. I never said I was "ripped" . THe whole tone of the thread is meant to be a joke!
> 
> ...





MCHB said:


> Because I don't feel a need to do so!:grin2:


Well, I need to say it before anyone makes a decision.

I don't think either of you should get implants.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't think either of you should get implants.


Well, iwas only joking. Lol.

Altho, butt implants wouldn't be a bad thing. You get that now as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Well, iwas only joking. Lol.
> 
> Altho, butt implants wouldn't be a bad thing. You get that now as well.


:lol I don't know abut that. I don't know if I would like the feeling of the implant pressing against my muscular @$$ as big as it is. It's not worth a torn muscle.

Sir Mix-a-lot put it best.....Silicone parts are made for toys!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol I don't know abut that. I don't know if I would like the feeling of the implant pressing against my muscular @$$ as big as it is. It's not worth a torn muscle.
> 
> Sir Mix-a-lot put it best.....Silicone parts are made for toys!


I do do squats etc etc. But I'm not sure how a.butt pic would go down in the muscle thread. Lol


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Boob jobs are the worst


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Do I need a boob job ? Would that help me progress as an individual ?


I think any job can be rewarding ... have you considered being a mailman instead ?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

You should... get a cat.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dispatch said:


> I think any job can be rewarding ... have you considered being a mailman instead ?


I wouldn't mind being a mailman, my cousin actually does that, I've worked as a delivery driver just not of mail.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> You should... get a cat.


Between my mother & sister's we have 3 plus a stray that hangs around so that's quite enough.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Dispatch said:
> 
> 
> > I think any job can be rewarding ... have you considered being a mailman instead ?
> ...


Well that's good ... anything other than doing boob work


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Never ever ever do it.


----------

